# FOUND: paddle on boulder creek



## BoulderJason (Jul 6, 2005)

*at4*

In June I lost a at4 w/ yellow and grey blades near the rope swing. Shoot me back if it turned up
-Jason


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

sorry, not yours.  good luck!


----------



## Jraddin (Jun 21, 2005)

*Lost paddle*

Did you find a Werner Sidekick with white blades?

Jim


----------



## mtnman455 (Jun 29, 2004)

*I lost one on SBC*

I lost a Werner with a strait black shaft and white blades in the Brain on SBC. I posted this a couple of months ago if you want to check my posting. I hope it's mine!
Krister


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

Boulder Creek or SBC? I lost a Lightning paddle, blue shaft, worn blades spray-painted orange.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

man, that's alot of paddles!  

sorry I haven't checked this post in a while, but none of yours match the one I found. :?


----------

